# one day i would love to own .......



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

yes you guessed it, im bored. anyway thought i would be nosey and see just what animals people would love to own one day. downside is they have to be real animals, as much as i would love to own rhi-donkey-dog i dont think its going to happen. try and include pics.

anyway for me it would have to be a great white shark











but on a more realistic note, a clouded leopard (my enclosure has now started being built lol)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Parma wallabies is my number one dream critter.....










Fennecs are on there, too....


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

This'll be me one day *nods*


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

not impossible ones for me.An emerald tree boa and an armadillo.


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

a retic and a fennec fox:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, mine aren't impossible.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

More sphynx:flrt:
Ian as I am your number one wench dont forget my invite to visit the Clouded leopard:whistling2:

ETA and a Chi :flrt:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i would like

tri colored mice










long eared hedge hogs










Skinny/baldwin guinea pigs










asian garden dormice
Google Image Result for http://www.dreamstime.com/garden-dormouse-eliomys-quercinus-thumb16713656.jpg

not impossible but expensive and got to have good enclosures:2thumb:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

very good choices garden snail, love long eared hedgies:flrt:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

black footed ferret:









bateleur eagle









przewalski horse


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Genets









In my wildest dreams...

Arctic foxes









Red panda









and tree kangaroos












(sorry about the large pictures)


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

My wildest choice would be a German Shepherd, because I know I'd never be able to have one (major allergy to their fur for some reason, more than anything else)

More realistic a pig. I'd love love love a pig 


(and p.s, there was no Wallaby pic warning, again  (they scare me))


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Ferruginous Buzzard, Alpacas, Armadillos, Tapir :flrt:
ETA: And Otters, and Fossa.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I would love to own Kinkajou, an American Bald Eagle and a French Bulldog :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

How can wallabies scare you? So cute and snuggly :flrt: There are actually quite a few marsupials that I'd like to have the pleasure of owning, but parmas are my number one.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

I also wouldnt mind owning a Shell195, but I hear you need a DWAL and a strong muzzle, and they need to stay caged at all times :whistling2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> How can wallabies scare you? So cute and snuggly :flrt: There are actually quite a few marsupials that I'd like to have the pleasure of owning, but parmas are my number one.


I don't know... may have something to do with being followed by one (with with evil red eyes I might add) around it's enclosure in a safari park... and they have those pouch things *shudders* and they jump :gasp: and they're like dwarf kangaroos (which arn't as scary thanks to watching Skippy as a child).... I dunno, they just really freak me out :blush: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> I also wouldnt mind owning a Shell195, but I hear you need a DWAL and a strong muzzle, and they need to stay caged at all times :whistling2:


 

Im not into bondage and I dont actually think you could cope with me at your age:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*H* said:


> I don't know... may have something to do with being followed by one (with with evil red eyes I might add) around it's enclosure in a safari park... and they have those pouch things *shudders* and they jump :gasp: and they're like dwarf kangaroos (which arn't as scary thanks to watching Skippy as a child).... I dunno, they just really freak me out :blush: :lol2:


I think it's the pouches that make me love 'em!! :lol2: I adore marsupials!!!! Got my very first marsupial when I was 10 and haven't looked back *lol*


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Not that it will ever happen as one wont ever come into rescue and I wont buy one when I could help "normal" rescues but would love a marbled Polecat 









To be honest as long as I have some ferrets and a staffie/staffie cross in my life im perfectly happy LOL


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

OMG where do I start? I'd need a zoo :lol2: Probably easier to list what I WOULDN'T love to own!

But if I'm being realistic(ish) I'd love a pionus parrot, peafowl, goats and donkeys to add to the gang.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> black footed ferret:
> image
> 
> bateleur eagle
> ...



nice 
- the ferret:lol2:

my friend has a przewalski mare they are amazing act more like a mule! very stubborn and alot of attitude!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

an armadillo, the research is taking a while :lol2:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

One day I would love to own... 


a well behaved dog.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> One day I would love to own...
> 
> 
> a well behaved dog.


:lol2: 

I love otters, lemurs and seals :flrt:

Awwwwww 










Awwwwwwwwwwwww










AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!










Okay now I've reached a pitch only my dog can hear :lol2:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

hmm, one day id love to own....a capybara, or on a more achievable level, a big koi pool with some beautiful big koi :flrt: one day ....hopefully


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

vonnie said:


> Probably easier to list what I WOULDN'T love to own!


Same here! :2thumb: I'd have wall-to-wall animals if I could, but if money, time, space etc was not an option, then these would be the first I'd buy! :flrt:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

theres a few but my ultimate would have to be a zorse, zebra horse hybrid.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*nods* I'd love a zorse, too, Rach!! Has to be a nicely marked one, like your picture, though


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> *nods* I'd love a zorse, too, Rach!! Has to be a nicely marked one, like your picture, though


there gorgeous arn't they? id love a zebra too but a zorse is the best of both worlds with the possiblity of been broken!:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I've met a couple and they're lovely!! Of course, they're a bit flighty, but not too bad...


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> I've met a couple and they're lovely!! Of course, they're a bit flighty, but not too bad...


have you really? ,ive never seen one but i remember the stunner i posted being in the news a while back


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah...  At the fair at home, they'd have exotic and unusual pets in one of the barns. Usually there were zebra, and one year there were also zorses (including an adorable foal).


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Yeah...  At the fair at home, they'd have exotic and unusual pets in one of the barns. Usually there were zebra, and one year there were also zorses (including an adorable foal).


oh thats awesome! were you tempted to steal it?:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a little


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

If i had the money & space i'd buy this.........










Would love to help with the conservation of them, they are truely magnificant beasts :flrt:. Have loved Tigers for as long as i can remember & would one day love to own one (after getting a DWAL).



Also would love an Otter (after watching Tarka the Otter loads of times as a kid)...........










I know they can be evil little whatnames but i just love them :flrt:.


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

I would just have a dog, I have always wanted one but my family are allergic :-(


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

corny girl said:


> If i had the money & space i'd buy this.........
> 
> image
> 
> ...


A woman after my own heart! :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I forgot something else.....

















A baby polar bear! :flrt:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I want some Celestial Parrotlets. Although I think it's a bit too realistic for this thread and I probably will get some when I find some nice ones locally. I'd quite like some Tapirs though.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

feorag said:


> A woman after my own heart! :2thumb:



Yes i did see you had picked a Tiger too :2thumb:. I have always loved them, have lots of pictures of them that i haven't got round to putting up (been in this house 14 years too). I do have a lovely big pic above my bed though (Hubby has a Black Panther over his side of the bed as he loves them).


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd love a sand cat and timber wolf!


----------



## Nito (Sep 15, 2010)

Mine are boringly realistic, finances aside.

A Friesian









A leopard-spot Knabstrupper









A Birman









A Ragdoll









A Lab x Standard Poodle


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Unrealistic ones:

Cheetah
Serval


Realistic ones:

Meerkats
Squirrel Monkeys
Military Macaw


----------



## M reptile (Jan 29, 2011)

i would love a komodo dragon sorry know picks


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I would love any of these

Red Panda










Goodfellows tree kangaroo










Fennec Fox










or

Kinkajou










:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh GOD!! How could I have forgot Friesians?!?

*drools*


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Nito said:


> Mine are boringly realistic, finances aside.
> 
> A Friesian
> image
> ...


at least your are realistic :2thumb: we should so start the rfuk zoo :mf_dribble: dibs on looking after the mustelids...


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Mine are semi realistic (well apart from finances & working to much to get another dog )

Andalusian









Long coated GSD









Canaan dog









Boelen's python









Stoat (after falling in love with Miss Stoatie when Eileen (Feorag) was hand rearing her)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know, huh!!! How cute was Miss Stoaty?!? I think we all fell hard for her!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh I love the Canaan dog after meeting one recently it was so sweet and such an elegant looking dog.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

stoats are sooo cute! I want one! and I would like a GSD too, one day


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I handreared a tiny baby stoat a couple of year and she was an absolute delight! I would have loved to have kept her to be honest.

From this ..................













to this - in 5 weeks


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She was gorgeous wasn't she? *sigh*


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Totally was. She had quite the little fanbase on here!! Especially for such a small critter.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

feorag said:


> I handreared a tiny baby stoat a couple of year and she was an absolute delight! I would have loved to have kept her to be honest.
> 
> From this ..................
> 
> ...


want :mf_dribble::flrt: big time want :flrt:


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

I would love a black piebald husky puppy..never had a puppy.

would love a black andalusian if money was no question.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Same here! :2thumb: I'd have wall-to-wall animals if I could, but if money, time, space etc was not an option, then these would be the first I'd buy! :flrt:
> 
> imageimage


YouTube - White Tigers- What the Zoos Don´t Tell You


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> want :mf_dribble::flrt: big time want :flrt:


In that case you'll enjoy watching these vids of Little Miss Stoaty.

YouTube - Orphaned stoat - 8-9 wks - playing

YouTube - Little Miss Stoaty's last day with us!

YouTube - Orphaned Stoat - 8-9 wks - first stage in preparing for release - 1


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

oooooo jen should i post piccies of my friesian mare Legacy, just to see you turn green lol x


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

Good thread!
Okapi  








Hopefully one day will get this  








But first i need to find a job.... :whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

gecko lady said:


> Good thread!
> http://img.ezinemark.com/imagemanag...0-10-05-17-00-50-2-brazilian-rainbow-boa.jpeg
> But first i need to find a job.... :whistling2:


i need someone to clean my clothes and cook my meals :whistling2:


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

temerist said:


> i need someone to clean my clothes and cook my meals :whistling2:


 ahha lol sure XD


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

I would like an albino Croc or Gator... Not fussy XD
File:Albino alligator.jpg - Wikimedia Commons]


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

sammibee said:


> I would like an albino Croc or Gator... Not fussy XD
> File:Albino alligator.jpg - Wikimedia Commons]


 yea herd of thease guys! there so cool


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Thay are amazing! So clever =)


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

mine would be fennec foxes or red pandas:flrt:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

don't think i have an unrealistic ones anymore:blush:
just finacial/situation depending ones

a dog one day, never had one
would love to have a BIG fishtank love fish! but also I'd try and have some aquatic snails like the elephant ones. if not a tank then def a pond.
tropical or cold defiantly not marine wouldn't dare go marine.
maybe a happy group of rabbits or guinea pigs in garden/shed setup.
almost forgot rats:flrt:

a reptile the normal gecko's crested/leo/fat tailed maybe a beardy or even with experiance a chemeleon. snakes love royals, hogg nose. think i saw a house snake/python it had beautiful chocolate brown colour very nice.
snakes i would'nt go bigger than a boa and lizards a savannah monitor or tegu.
I would one day like either pancake slug or banana slug.
maybe parrot or parakeet

most extragent thing I'd like is some sheep or pigs or cattle.
or couple chincilla's, a skunk, aph and sugar gliders.

so basicaly I need to get very rich or marry a farmer or work/volunteer at a rescue/sanctury:lol2:


----------



## Nito (Sep 15, 2010)

temerist said:


> oooooo jen should i post piccies of my friesian mare Legacy, just to see you turn green lol x


Yes please!!!! 




DarkCarmen said:


> almost forgot rats:flrt:


 VERY good choice - amazing pets.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

temerist said:


> oooooo jen should i post piccies of my friesian mare Legacy, just to see you turn green lol x



*sniffles* Yes, please :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

DarkCarmen said:


> so basicaly I need to get very rich or marry a farmer or work/volunteer at a rescue/sanctury:lol2:


I thought that too when I was young - even joined the Young Farmers Club to try and find one, but they all had red faces, ginger hair and wore tweed jackets and cavalry twills! So off putting for a 60's swinging gal!!! :lol2:
I do volunteer at a wildlife sanctuary now though! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag;7730932[B said:


> ]I thought that too when I was young - even joined the Young Farmers Club to try and find one[/B], but they all had red faces, ginger hair and wore tweed jackets and cavalry twills! So off putting for a 60's swinging gal!!! :lol2:
> I do volunteer at a wildlife sanctuary now though! :2thumb:


 

:gasp: I tried that too but found them all pompous gits:lol2:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

Nito said:


> VERY good choice - amazing pets.


rats are begining to grow on me. think their quite sweet and facinacting see the things they get up too. maybe this year as I'm very tempted going on research and getting the ok off everyone else in the house.



feorag said:


> I thought that too when I was young - even joined the Young Farmers Club to try and find one, but they all had red faces, ginger hair and wore tweed jackets and cavalry twills! So off putting for a 60's swinging gal!!! :lol2:
> I do volunteer at a wildlife sanctuary now though! :2thumb:





Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I tried that too but found them all pompous gits:lol2:


oh no well that plan can go on the backup pile. i might be doing some volunteer soon but depends on a few things.
I also forgot to say that anythign i got in future would be throughly researched I enjoy doing research: victory:

forgot to add pigeons to my list. not everyones choice but i really like these birds. fond memories of feeding them in trafalgar square.
i still sometimes feed them now :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

DarkCarmen said:


> rats are begining to grow on me. think their quite sweet and facinacting see the things they get up too. maybe this year as I'm very tempted going on research and getting the ok off everyone else in the house.
> 
> oh no well that plan can go on the backup pile.


Not necessarily. Shell and I are quite old you know, although I'm streets ahead of her! :lol2: 
Farmers nowadays aren't so different to other men. In the early 60's I was in mini skirts, thigh length boots etc and young farming women were still in knee length tweed skirts and jumpers and I've told you what the men were like. I did try a few out, cos I was quite popular (wonder why :roll but :gasp: not for me. I did find *one* who I did fancy quite a bit, but he didn't fancy me - story of my life! :whistling2:

So I ended up with a car mechanic, followed by a draughtsman, followed by a car mechanic and that's why I've got no money! :roll2: PMSL!!! 

I can certainly recommend rats. I bought my first rats 2 years ago and I love them to bits. I could just sit and cuddle them all day long and I love watching them collecting stuff (bits of paper which I lie out on the floor for them) when they are free roaming. Yesterday I lol'd at Angus who'd found an envelope and was trying desperately to climb back up in his cage with this great long thing in his mouth, but it kept getting in the way of his feet climbing! :lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i had no idea there was a waiting list for farmers :gasp: so on that note, for sale/rent: 18 year old (but looks 12 so would suite any aspiring cougars) male farmers son, aprox 6ft tall with fair colouring, can carry 2 bales of hay at once so believed to have muscles, what he dosent know about cars and tractors isnt worth knowing. all offers considered and i will forward them to his dad for consideration.

many and varied down sides will be told to sucessfull aplicants...

happy bidding! :lol2:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

a virginia opossum :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> i had no idea there was a waiting list for farmers :gasp: so on that note, for sale/rent: 18 year old (but looks 12 so would suite any aspiring cougars) male farmers son, aprox 6ft tall with fair colouring, can carry 2 bales of hay at once so believed to have muscles, what he dosent know about cars and tractors isnt worth knowing. all offers considered and i will forward them to his dad for consideration.
> 
> many and varied down sides will be told to sucessfull aplicants...
> 
> happy bidding! :lol2:


Is he fussy? Cos if he isn't I'd bid on him, cos I'm only 26 in my brain! I'm sure there won't be many downsides and 18 sounds perfect for me! :lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

feorag said:


> Is he fussy? Cos if he isn't I'd bid on him, cos I'm only 26 in my brain! I'm sure there won't be many downsides and 18 sounds perfect for me! :lol2:


nobodys sure, longest relationship so far is a month. his grandad (old school farmer, has a flat cap and everything) keeps saying 'i was b:censor:y married at his age! and look at him off galivanting!' (hes not galivanting, hes at collage during the week, but at risk off afending the non streight members on here i wont say what his grandads views on that are :lol2. never says this to him of course (god forbid the heir apparent should be offended), he rants this to me/his son/random livestock and i havnt the heart to tell him his last girlfreind thought lambing season was what happens when lambs wool is in fashion...


----------



## swad1000 (Nov 9, 2010)

African Bull Elephant, and a blue whale.

I'm digging the pond for the whale at the moment, probably go and get the wood for the elephant enclosure at the weekend.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> nobodys sure, longest relationship so far is a month. his grandad (old school farmer, has a flat cap and everything) keeps saying 'i was b:censor:y married at his age! and look at him off galivanting!' (hes not galivanting, hes at collage during the week, but at risk off afending the non streight members on here i wont say what his grandads views on that are :lol2. never says this to him of course (god forbid the heir apparent should be offended), he rants this to me/his son/random livestock and i havnt the heart to tell him his last girlfreind thought lambing season was what happens when lambs wool is in fashion...


A man after my own heart - sounds ideal cos I was exactly the same - Until I was 20 my longest relationship was less than that! I got a crush, got the guy, god fed up very quickly and moved on to the next one. My first 'long' relationship was when I was 20, but he was going out with someone else in another town and had been for the last 6 years, so I knew I was safe with him! :lol2:

Loved the lambing season bit! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I used to have a major crush on my vet, we became quite friendly but I was married and he was in a longterm

relationship
Years down the line I still have the same vet and always think thankgod things never went further, hes now like the nutty professor:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The longer relationship above was with a vet student - but as soon as he qualified he got engaged to the other girl - 2 days before I was going down to where he'd got a job for a weekend to celebrate my 21st! If I couldn't find a farmer I did try to get a vet! :lol2:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I have had a lot of different animals, chooks, ducks, geese, quail, peafowl, ponies, horses, goats, pigs, sheep, a dog, lots of cats, mice, buns, rats, corns, a royal, a beardie, god knows what I've forgotten!
I'd like a BRB, a harris hawk and a warlander. These are all possible as I have a decent job at IBM. If I ever win the lottery, it will be a LOT of big cats... wish wish.....


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> ETA and a Chi :flrt:


I'm with Shell on this one!

I'd love another chi! A smooth coat female in merle, blue & tan or choc & tan or tri :flrt:

Oh and a Giant Papillion :flrt:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

thought of another one! 

african hunting dogs:









:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> thought of another one!
> 
> african hunting dogs:
> image
> ...


Good shout! They are gorgeous. Had one as my desktop background for ages.

It's the big ears which do it for me :mf_dribble:

Also, I love animals which look like they're wearing eye makeup -


















Oh and a glis glis too please!!!


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

white and normal gsd and a blue rat


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

annabel said:


> Good shout! They are gorgeous. Had one as my desktop background for ages.
> 
> It's the big ears which do it for me :mf_dribble:
> 
> ...


looks like my english teacher with the eyes


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

miss_ferret said:


> thought of another one!
> 
> african hunting dogs:
> image
> ...


A lot of scientists think the greyhound is more closely related to these than any of the other wild dogs species....


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I was going to add African hunting dogs... They're beautiful, I love the pattern, the big ears and the friendly look they give you.

How about a Wolverine too... I would love one/ two if only I had loads of money and space.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

senegal bush baby


----------

